# Economy Engine Casting Suppliers



## fltenwheeler (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi

What are the major differences between the Joe Tochtrop's and Bishop Repair Economy Engines?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## deverett (Aug 8, 2010)

Joe Tocktrop's American Beauty is a 1/4 scale model based on the Economy, but it is not a true scale model. 7/8" (or 1" ?) bore. Castings mainly aluminium. It has the reputation of being a good runner. Many hundreds of kits have been sold, which should speak for itself.

You are probably aware that Joe Tochtrop does not have a web site (or email)

I haven't heard of the Bishop Repair model. Would you please let us have details on this previously unknown (to me) supplier.

A third supplier, in the UK, of a 1/2 scale Economy is The Engineers Emporium.

http://www.theengineersemporium.co.uk/catalogue-pages/petrolengkits.html


Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi

From what I understand Bishop Repair is selling kits that at one time where sold by Blackberry. I found ads for the engines he is selling on "Antique Enginads Classified Ads". He also sells castings for a ¼ scale Perkins and a hot air engine.

http://www.enginads.com/classifieds/showproduct.php/product/39723/cat/6

Thanks

Tim


----------



## deverett (Aug 9, 2010)

The link you provided shows a Joe Tochtrop basic kit with this fellow's mark-up added. For that price you should also get machined valves and cages + springs and a spark plug.

The Perkins castings are in all probability a sell-on of a Canadian Model Engineering kit.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Grunwalla (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the look of that De Lamater-Ryder Hot Air Engine on that website


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone have a current price list for Joe that would be willing to scan and send me a copy? 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## deverett (Aug 10, 2010)

Why not give Joe a call? His phone number is 415-346-6038.

If you want his address it is
 2028 Mcallister St.
 San Francisco
 CA. 94118-4422

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## zman92020 (Nov 12, 2015)

Posting this for anyone searching for information on Joe.   He passed away earlier this year [2015].
I was fortunate to have know him briefly and  have now rescued all his remaining castings and parts left in his shop.
I have about 20 sets of the Economy, 15 sets for the Atkinson, and 20 sets of his 2 cylinder inline engine. . 
I found some casting for  his smaller model airplane motors but with no plans I'm not sure everything is
there. . 
I also have some of his patterns which were in his shop.  I purchased this lot with the intention of continuing his legacy once I sort the patterns out, but for now the casting I have are the end of an era.
RIP, Joe..


----------



## BobsModels (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi

I am sorry to hear about Joe.  I have some of his pump castings and they are very nice.  I was going to get his larger one for a project this winter.

Did you get the patterns for the pumps?

When you get all settled in could you contact davis web site and put your information up so we will know how to contact you.  If you are not familiar with his site it tries to keep all model supliers in one place

http://www.antiquengines.com/Davis_Model_Suppliers_List_.htm


Thanks

Bob


----------



## deverett (Nov 12, 2015)

Sad to hear about Joe.  I visited him at home a few years ago.  His garage was full of good things (junk to others!) with his machine tools tucked away in a back corner.  How he kept sheets of ply etc. of his black Mustang(?) is a mystery.

I have several of his castings, some made up (Pump & gearbox), an American Beauty waiting to be made up.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## stjterps (Aug 1, 2022)

deverett said:


> Joe Tocktrop's American Beauty is a 1/4 scale model based on the Economy, but it is not a true scale model. 7/8" (or 1" ?) bore. Castings mainly aluminium. It has the reputation of being a good runner. Many hundreds of kits have been sold, which should speak for itself.
> 
> You are probably aware that Joe Tochtrop does not have a web site (or email)
> 
> ...











						ECONOMY (SEARS & ROEBUCK) SCALE MODEL, HIT-MISS GASOLINE ENGINE BLUEPRINT SET  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ECONOMY (SEARS & ROEBUCK) SCALE MODEL, HIT-MISS GASOLINE ENGINE BLUEPRINT SET at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## stjterps (Aug 1, 2022)

stjterps said:


> ECONOMY (SEARS & ROEBUCK) SCALE MODEL, HIT-MISS GASOLINE ENGINE BLUEPRINT SET  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ECONOMY (SEARS & ROEBUCK) SCALE MODEL, HIT-MISS GASOLINE ENGINE BLUEPRINT SET at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I found these on EBAY if it helps, I'm still waiting for mine


----------

